# My sewing room is so crowded!



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Even the cats are double stacked!


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

- ! Snork ! -


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Cute and it started my day with a smile....


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

So cute.

Love that they are making sure items are not floating up.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

That is so cute. Thanks for the laugh & smile!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

What pretty kitties.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

That's cute.


----------

